# Seiko Perpetual Calender



## Big Rick (Dec 28, 2010)

I fitted a new battery to my Seiko perpetual calender watch six weeks ago, since then the second hand jumps four seconds and the date does not change.

At first I thought that the "new" battery might have been a bit down on power but as it still keeps perfect time after six weeks I guess the battery is ok. Does anyone have any ideas or has encountered the same problem?

Cheers, Rick.


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi,

I had a similar experience after a battery was fitted to a Seiko chronograph. The date didn't change and although you could set the time the hands could stick or be erratic. I eventually found the wrong battery had been fitted and as it was deeper than the correct battery it was putting pressure on the back of the dial.

I don't know if this is possible with your watch but do know how frustrating it is when there is no obvious reason for a problem. Hopefully others may come up with other options to help.

Regards

David


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Rick, this may shed some light on the problem.

http://www.pmwf.com/Watches/Seiko/TiPerpCalBackOpen.htm


----------



## Big Rick (Dec 28, 2010)

Norm,

Thanks very much for the info,. Top man you are, I have now sorted it out thanks to the link.

Rick.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Big Rick said:


> Norm,
> 
> Thanks very much for the info,. Top man you are, I have now sorted it out thanks to the link.
> 
> Rick.


You're welcome, Rick. Glad you found the link helpful in getting your PC working properly again.


----------

